# Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?



## Hero3 (24. Juni 2015)

*Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich spiel seit einigen Tagen Cities Skylines und bin auch sehr begeistert von dem Spiel 

Allerdings wundere ich mich das sich bei einer Stadtgröße von über 70.000 Einwohnern noch immer keine Hochhäuser "angesiedelt" haben. Meine Häuser haben dabei die Stufe 5 erreicht.

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben?

Als Beispiel mal ein Screenshot aus dem Netz, die von mir vermissten Hochhäuser habe ich rot eingerahmt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Thomas


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

Welche Map hast du denn?


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

Hast du nur gering besiedeltes Wohngebite "gepflanzt"? Weil die werden nicht so hoch es müssen schon dicht besiedelte Wohngebiete und Büros sein, besonders die Büros werden sehr hoch.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

Auf den neueren Europa-Maps gibt es aber glaube gar keine richtigen Wolkenkratzer.


----------



## Hero3 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Map hast du denn?



Auf jeden Fall eine europäische Karte, ich mein es ist "großer Fluss". Spielt das eine Rolle?




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hast du nur gering besiedeltes Wohngebite "gepflanzt"? Weil die werden nicht so hoch es müssen schon dicht besiedelte Wohngebiete und Büros sein, besonders die Büros werden sehr hoch.



Jep! Aber Büros gibt es doch nur in "einer Version"?!?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

1.) Dicht besiedeltes Gebiet anlegen
2.) Grundstückspreise hoch halten (mit Versorgung aller Art, keine Verschmutzung blablubb...)
3.) Entsprechende Hochhäuser auch in den Gebäudelisten haben wenn normale nicht "hoch" genug sind (-->Mods)
4.) In den Stadtrichtlinien für das entsprechende Gebiet Wolkenkratzer erlauben/Hightech-Wohnungen fördern
5.) Warten.


----------



## Hero3 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Dicht besiedeltes Gebiet anlegen
> 2.) Grundstückspreise hoch halten (mit Versorgung aller Art, keine Verschmutzung blablubb...)
> 3.) Entsprechende Hochhäuser auch in den Gebäudelisten haben wenn normale nicht "hoch" genug sind (-->Mods)
> 4.) In den Stadtrichtlinien für das entsprechende Gebiet Wolkenkratzer erlauben/Hightech-Wohnungen fördern
> 5.) Warten.



1.) erledigt
2.) reichen 70+ €?
3.) Gebäudeliste? Was meinst du damit?
4.) erledigt
5.) nocht länger?  Ich spiel seit gut 20 Stunden auf dieser Karte


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

Dann liegt es an der neuen Karte mit den europäischen Gebäuden. Der Screenshot ist von den älteren Maps.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

Wie viel der Grundstückspreis sein muss weiß ich auswendig nicht.
Mit Gebäudeliste meine ich die Menge an Gebäuden die das Spiel "kennt", diese kann man durch Mods im STEAM-Workshop massiv erhöhen, da sind dann auch RICHTIG große Gebäude bei. 

Ne Wartezeit von ~ner Stunde sollte ausreichen - natürlich nur sofern deine Stadt noch wächst was die Einwohner angeht, bevor ein Gebäude nicht "voll" ist ist es weniger wahrscheinlich dass angebaut wird.


----------



## Hero3 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann liegt es an der neuen Karte mit den europäischen Gebäuden. Der Screenshot ist von den älteren Maps.



Wenns an der karte liegt wäre es schade, ich fang nämlich nicht von vorne an  Wobei bei der Kartenauswahl keine Info steht das keine Hochhäuser möglich sind.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie viel der Grundstückspreis sein muss weiß ich auswendig nicht.
> Mit Gebäudeliste meine ich die Menge an Gebäuden die das Spiel "kennt", diese kann man durch Mods im STEAM-Workshop massiv erhöhen, da sind dann auch RICHTIG große Gebäude bei.
> 
> Ne Wartezeit von ~ner Stunde sollte ausreichen - natürlich nur sofern deine Stadt noch wächst was die Einwohner angeht, bevor ein Gebäude nicht "voll" ist ist es weniger wahrscheinlich dass angebaut wird.



Achso.... Das kann natürlich sein da ich bis auf eine "Highway-to-Street" Mod nix von STEAM-Workshop runtergeladen habe....


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

Es sind eben einfach andere Gebäudetypen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. September 2015)

*AW: Cities Skylines - Was muss ich tun damit Hochhäuser "entstehen"?*

He noch einer der Cities Skyline spielt  .
Ich habs am Freitag von meinem Sohn bekommen.
Bin hin und weg.
Erste "Testmap" ca. 19 std. und über 50k Einwohner.
Ich spiele das Game erst mal ohne Mods damit ich alle Erungenschaften bekomme(Steam).
Euch noch viel Spaß.

MFG


PS.: Mein Verkehrs-kaos ist bald Perfeckt,das lässt sich ohne Abriss kaum Händeln .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

